# New State Record Muskie ???



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was quoted that it's 53" - 46 lbs

It was caught at New Johns Lake. Not a bad fish.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Wow!


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

I threw that one bace last month. Just bait fish


----------

